# الى الباشمهندس محمد الريس....



## chem_ibrahemh (27 نوفمبر 2011)

_*انا بجد ملقتش حاجه اقدر اعبرلك بيها عن شكرى ...غير ان كل الناس تعرف بجد انك انسان محترم وتستاهل كل الشكر والتقدير....:77:

انا كنت بحاول اصنع الديتول الطبى ...وكانت اكبر مشكله بتواجهنى هى عمليه التصبين لزيت الخروع...

دورت كتير وجربت كتير لكن الموضوع كان فى الاخر بيفشل.:86:

لحد ما لقيت الطريقه بتاعت حضرتك وهى طريقه تحضير الديتول الطبى .. :20:
وكان فيها طبعا شرح محترم جدا لعمليه التصبين لزيت الخروع وجربتها و الحمد لله نجت معايا
وبعمل دلوقتى الديتول بجوده محترمه جدا...ربنا يوفقك ياباشمهندس وديما تبدعنا باعمالك ...
وبجد الف الف شكر ليك...:75:
*_​


----------



## mohammadelrayees (7 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك ورزقنا وإياك من حيث لا نعلم نحن وجميع الاخوة امين​


----------



## mohammadelrayees (7 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك ورزقنا وإياك من حيث لا نعلم نحن وجميع الاخوة امين​


----------

